# Contrôler un iPod Touch depuis sa poche!



## MACanudo (13 Février 2020)

Bonjour,



Ma question est super simple. J’utilisais jusqu’à la semaine dernière un iPod classique avec la molette qui permet de *TOUT* faire. On m’offre un iPod Touch.

Chouette !

Mais alors bordel de m… comment puis-je le contrôler depuis ma poche ????!!!!!! Ou suis-je condamné à utiliser une commande placée au niveau de mon cou ? (Le truc c’est que je marche les mains dans les poches, pas autour du cou… Ou Apple pense supprimer les poches des pantalons ??!!) Bref, aucun écouteur (petit ou casque, bluetooth ou pas) ne semble offrir cette option…


Je veux pouvoir changer de morceau, avancer et reculer dans le morceau et biensûr modifier le volume d’écoute.

Avez-vous une idée ?

Peut-être un adaptateur Lightning vers jack 3.5 (même si je n’en ai pas besoin, certains non Apple ont une télécommande, après il faut voir si ça marche).


Merci.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Août 2020)

En dehors des commandes intégrées sur le casque (souvent assez sommaires), il n'y a pas de solution je pense.
A voir si la télécommande infrarouge Apple (la blanche ou la grise métal) est compatible avec l'iPod Touch.

C'est le grand problème du tout tactile : on ne peut plus piloter ses appareils à l'aveugle. Pour moi, c'est vraiment une régression.
Téléphone, baladeurs mp3, autoradio,... on est maintenant obligés de regarder l'appareil pour effectuer une commande (ce qui est carrément dangereux au volant).
Sans compter que le tactile oblige souvent à tapoter 2 fois ou plus pour que la commande soit prise en compte (les appareils Apple à ce niveau sont clairement meilleurs).


----------

